# "fast curing"



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 17, 2012)

so, i'm getting close to harvest, and cut off a few popcorn buds. i dried them in the oven, 25 mins at 200 degrees. my question is, how does drying the buds this way effect the high?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 17, 2012)

The cure be like fine wine agen the longer the cure the sweeter the product IMO. Ifin its cured right then it be done right  Hope yur pouch fills nicely.

BWD


----------



## Belowmason-dixon (Jul 17, 2012)

Hell , who here has not nuked a bud or 2 to taste/try ! But best to cure !...BMD


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2012)

> my question is, how does drying the buds this way effect the high?



IMHO Ruins it


----------



## Roddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Never ever nuke a bud, get yourself a vape if you must smoke green....or to test. The taste won't be there, the high won't be the best (green means not burning the THC great imho)...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2012)

Drying bud and curing bud are 2 separate and different processes.  What you did was to fast dry it--there was no curing involved.  Curing is a process that requires time and there is no real way to fast cure anything.  You can count on your bud smoking better and smoother after a proper dry and a 2-4 week cure.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 17, 2012)

yes, i know curing and drying are differen't things, and i know the proper way to cure my buds. i was just wondering if anyone had any insight into if, or how "fast drying" may effect the chemical composition as it pertains to the high? i realize this is a complicated question. i was just hoping maybe someone had an article someone may have done on this subject

edit: for instance will "fast drying" change the high? are you more likely to experience unwanted effects, such as paranoia?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

The noticeable effects are harsher smoke and an eversoslightly reduced potency, ime. So far growing organically, every differing strain I've grown has been nonparanoia-inducing...compared to the hydro for soil nute regimen I had been previously utilizing (ESUGreenleaves Grow&Bloom). Sativa's will give you alot of racy thoughts and whatnot, sometimes whether or not you've "cured" your herb proper.

eace:


----------



## Locked (Jul 17, 2012)

I am not sure it wld change the type of high provided your quick dry method doesn't destroy the THC with too much heat. Taste wise oven dried bud sucks monkey balls. Jmo


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 17, 2012)

"yes, i know curing and drying are differen't things, and i know the proper way to cure my buds."

Sorry pilgrem ifin I miss somethin? Would like to help ifin I can.

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 17, 2012)

the only reason i posed this question is, i was considering giving a smoke report on my first sucessful grow. and wanted to make sure that the fact that i improperly dried the buds wouldn't change the feedback i gave.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 17, 2012)

Yual did well then, howd it smoke? 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2012)

:confused2:   I guess I misunderstood--I only posted since your thread is titled "fast cure".


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 18, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :confused2: I guess I misunderstood--I only posted since your thread is titled "fast cure".


 
yeah sorry for the mis-phrase... if thats even a word.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 18, 2012)

No worries pilgrem

BWD


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Jul 18, 2012)

Your smoke report should be based on properly cured bud. Fast drying in the oven is for getting stoned right now, nothing more. Nothing wrong with that, I do it too. Just don't do a smoke report on oven dried bud.


----------

